# Red Bull und der Pausenclown



## CukeSpookem (16 Apr. 2016)

__________________Muselmann___________________________________________Blödmann

Der Elferrat verkündet : Im Namen des Restniveaus wird Herr Böhmermann wegen Verunglimpfung deutscher Satire zu zehn Jahren gemeinnütziger Arbeit in einem Kaspertheater verurteilt !


----------



## Spritdealer (16 Apr. 2016)

Bravo, ein ganz toller Beitrag - nicht


----------



## wolf2000 (17 Apr. 2016)

Vorsicht, noch ist der §103 noch nicht abgeschafft.


----------



## comatron (17 Apr. 2016)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, noch ist der §103 noch nicht abgeschafft.



Aber Böhmermann ist doch kein Staatsoberhaupt, oder ?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Apr. 2016)

​


----------

